# YT624EJ heated grips



## Steve_Titan (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi everyone!! sorry for my english it's not my primary language...

I have a YT624EJ that I love!! 

I want to install heated grips on it, which kit would you suggest please?

I saw 2 that were on sale with heated grips on it with a Hi/low switch, but not good enough pictures to see details on the grips themselve.

Thanks for the help, you are a very good group of people here, good forum!! 

Steve


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Steve.

Don't go cheap. I bought two sets of supposed motorcycle quality. I think they were around $20 ea. They were of such poor quality I didn't even install them. I don't have a recommendation but I'm sure someone will be along with one.

.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I have been using these for a few years now and they are awesome. The plastic isnt too thick as found on some of the Cub Cadet hand grips; thin plastic construction with rubber coating. 

The Ariens machines usually have a higher output coil on board where as the coil on the Honda machines that I use these for are only 50W/3A, even still these fire up within 30 seconds. I usually have to make custom harness, you'd have to do something similar. 









New OEM Ariens Sno-Thro Snow Blower Thrower Heated Handwarmers Handle 72101400 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for New OEM Ariens Sno-Thro Snow Blower Thrower Heated Handwarmers Handle 72101400 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Remember the Yamaha is metric so make sure the handlebar diameter is the same as an Ariens. Bienvenue!


----------



## Steve_Titan (Oct 17, 2020)

Thank you for the help! Very appreciated!!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the site steve,

don't worry about your English in here, as you can see we are full of great Canadians. so you could if unsure of English post it in French one of the members from up north will chime back to help you.


----------

